# Durn coyotes!!!!!



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Haven't been hearing them or seeing any signs since August that they were working the area around my home again. Then about 3 weeks ago I see tracks in the fresh over nigh snow fall of at least 4 near my pole barn. A few nights later during the first night of the full moon they were yipping and howling totally raising hail down by the pound next door about a 100 yards from the house. Decided it is time to do some thing about them. Go out next evening get set up and turn on the E caller and every thing is fine with the volume just above a whisper. Any louder and it is all cracked up and just awful scratchy sounding too.
I built this thing about 10 years ago and it hasn't ever given me any trouble. I am thinking maybe the amp has gone bad, but I run battery test and it is down to 5 volts but I figured that should be fine. run all the wires to make sure they are still OK and they were fine. Now I am thinking for sure the amp is dying and think I will just buy a new unit like a friend has ICOtec gs350.

First I want to try a fresh battery and that was the problem as it sounds great now you can hear that screaming rabbit 300 yards away and the squealing piglet maybe farther.

Go back and set up over looking the creek and the big woods where it is real thick and meets the more open area of mature woods. Turn the challenge call on and let it run a minute then a minute of silence then the female looking for love sound for close to 5 minutes. At the edge of the creek 275 yards out I see the coyote sneaking along the creek and a fallen oak the wind blew over. I believe he was trying to get down wind of me when I finally settled the cross hairs on his shoulder. Figure 180 yards squeeze the trigger and saw a puff come off the side of the coyote, did two spins and dropped. the 220 swift with the 55gr. V max at 3800fps did it's job. Big male about 60 pounds, fur was on the ugly side with patches shed I believe from the warm weather we have been having. teeth were stained badly so figure over 2 years old.
Only one I seen for the night 
Happy my caller is working again.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Good job !
Coyotes are smart critters, not real easy to call in and kill.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like fun Al...Cabin fever is setting in and that sounds like a good remedy for it.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Nice shot, glad you got your caller working.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Them males get bolder during the mating season. Congratulations. Pictures?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't do coyote pictures as I don't want to carry a camera to get a picture of a dead varmint. Normally have enough to keep track of caller, 50' of patch cord, separate volume control, Mp3 player, binocs, range finder (new areas)drop cloth for prone shooting and seating pad when sitting cross sticks (use ski poles when we have snow.). I only carry the ammo the clip of the rifle will hold as it is rare you can get more than one shot off. 





The guts of the caller, RS mini amp.





All stuffed into this found on the entrance ramp to the freeway.



I spend a lot of time hunting coyotes and crows when all other seasons are closed.

*Just goggle dead coyote pictures and you will find more pictures to look at than many care to see.*


 Al


----------

